# Gul'Dan, Horde -> Sylvanas' Servants hasst euch!



## MrPhoenix (17. Dezember 2008)

Sehr geehrte Ladies and Gentlemen,
Damen und Herren, Gimps, Naps, Nubs, geliebte Nerds und solche, die's noch werden wollen.

Herzlich willkommen im Sylvanas'-Servants-Schnupperthread.



Der geneigte Leser mag jetzt eventuell eine Aufzählung an coolem Zeug erwarten. Was wir schon alles clear haben, welche Erfolge wir vorzuweisen haben. Daß wir TS haben und Gildenbank und auch mal Lows ziehn und Leute suchen die Spaß am Spiel haben. Oder Pr0Gaym0rz. Und, und, und.

Sorry. Gibt's nicht.

Ja, wir haben Gildenbank und TS und 'ne eigene Domain und weiß der Teufel welchen Kram, diverse Member haben schon PvP gemacht als es noch keine Ehrenpunkte gab, ja, sogar schon vor WoW. Lange, lange vorher.
Ja, viele unserer Member haben schon zu Zeiten geraidet als Molten Coma, sorry, Core, noch das Nonplusultra war und weder BWL noch Maraudon existierten.
Aber wir wollen keine Leute, die sich mit so 'nem Scheiß ködern lassen.
Was wir wollen sind Leute, denen unser Way of Gaming zusagt.

Warum?

Weil wir kein Zweckverband itemgeiler Raidschlampen sind, bei denen nur Penismeters und sonst gar nichts gilt, sondern ein familiärer Haufen der zwar rauh, aber herzlich miteinander zu kommunizieren pflegt. Zynisch, sarkastisch, ironisch, satirisch und gerne auch mal niveaulos. Aber mit Liebe. <3

Was wir also wollen?

10er Raids. Zwischendurch mal zu zehnt irgendein BG aufmischen (oder sich abfarmen lassen, gna). Arena. Heroics. Open PvP. Allystützpunkte raiden. Städtebosse klatschen. Aus'm Tradechannel 'ne Raidgruppe stampfen und irgendwo just4fun auf die Scheiße hauen.
Kurz: wir wollen das Spiel spielen, ein breites Spektrum des Contens mitmachen.

Darunter fallen auch die genannten 10er. Aktuell Naxx, mit Patch dann Ulduar. Was wir dafür brauchen, ist Raidverstärkung. Keine speziellen Klassen. Ob nun Heiler, Tank oder DD spielt keine Rolle. Wir haben zwar von allem genug, nur sind die nicht immer alle auf einen Tag zu vereinen. Ein paar Pfund zusätzlich auf den Hüften würde dem Raid also gut tun.
Wie genau das aussieht, könnt ihr in unserem Raidthread nachlesen:
http://www.sylvanas.org/index.php?topic=54.0
Aber Vorsicht. Teamsport unterscheidet sich vom Gemeinschaftspicknick. Entsprechend weht auch in unserem Raid ein etwas anderer Wind, als er bei beim farmen von Achievements in Vanilla WoW weht.
Wer aber schon geraidet hat, weiss ohnehin, daß ohne ein paar klare Regeln und ein wenig Disziplin nicht viel mit raiden ist. *g* Und für den Rest haben wir ja unseren Raidthread im Kasernentonfall.


Wer also denkt, er würde zu uns passen, kann uns gerne mal besuchen kommen.
Richtig gelesen! Nix "wir inviten!", "rekrutieren!", "suchen Member!"
Wir ziehen in Betracht, eventuell zu inviten. Jahaa, SOLCHE sind wir!

Was bei uns anders läuft:

- keine DKP.
WoW bietet bei Gott genug Grind. Da muß ich nicht auch noch Dragon Kill Points aus EverQuest und davor nachrennen. Zudem siebt das die ganzen Itemhuren aus, die nur miese Stimmung schaffen.

- kein gogogo!.
Die meißten von uns haben genug gogogo! in Schule, Beruf, Studium und Privatleben. WoW ist unser Freizeithobby, keine Meßlatte für unseren Wert als menschliches Wesen.
Zudem ist meiner sowieso der Größte, sorry.

- Invite
Es gibt keine Hauruck-Invites bei uns. Jeder kommt ins Forum, sagt mal hallo, lässt sich von allen beschnuppern, quälen und piesacken. Und wenn wir mit dem Ergebnis unseres Charaktertests zufrieden sind, wird man aufgenommen in die Ehrwürdigen Hallen Der Elite.

- kein bestandenes Aufnahmeevent: keine Gildenbank, kein Internes
Richtig gelesen! Nix invite'n go. Wir sind hier doch nicht am Drive In. Wer mit den coolen Kindern spielen will, muß erst von der Brücke springen wie alle anderen auch.
Dafür gibt es unser Aufnahmeevent. Ertragen. Überstehen. Lösen. Bestehen.
Und wir werden es genießen, euch zu quälen.

- No Griefing
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen PvP und Griefing. Der sollte euch bewußt sein. Wir prügeln uns, mit wem wir Lust haben. Aber wir lassen die Typen in Ruhe, die mit 50% am Mob hängen oder zehn Level unter uns sind. Wenn wir krasse Frags machen wollen, spielen wir TF2.
Das solltet ihr ähnlich sehn, sonst flamen wir nur euer primäres Geschlechtsorgan.
Apropos flamen ...

- grobe Kelle
Wir haben schon geflamed, als ihr noch ein klebriger Fleck in Daddys Junggesellenbude wart. Das nutzen wir inzwischen hauptsächlich für Persiflagen der WoW-Comminuty, um die WoW-Community zu piesacken oder uns gegenseitig aufzuziehen. Unseren Humor zu teilen, wäre also vorteilhaft. *g*

- Allianzen
Wir werden nie groß genug sein, um alles allein zu stemmen. Das müssen wir aber auch nicht. Dafür gibts ja Allianzen.
Um zu stemmen, was mehr Mitspieler benötigt als wir haben, gehn wir aber nicht mit jeder dahergelaufenen L33tGuild so eine Allianz ein, nur weil deren Farmstatusliste länger ist als die Linie ihrer aneinandergereihten Gehirnzellen.
Stattdessen gehn wir mit chilligen, entspannten Leuten in die Raidinstanzen.
(Das ist Schleichwerbung für pÜck. Von denen könnt ihr euch auch inviten lassen. Die sind cool. Huhu, Hugo!
pÜck: http://www.pueck.6x.to/)

(...wir haben aber mehr 80er. Hähä.)


Und all das könnte Deins sein! Alles, was wir dafür von Dir wollen, ist Deine Seele.
Ach ja, und Du solltest wenigstens einen halben Satz geradeaus schreiben können. Sonst kommen wir nur mit den Dudenwitzen nicht nach...

Ich labere übrigens bewußt soviel. Eine Wall of Text schreckt den Pöbel ab.

www.sylvanas.org!


----------



## Belphega (18. Dezember 2008)

<3


----------



## MrPhoenix (21. Dezember 2008)

... *schubs!*


----------



## MrPhoenix (20. Februar 2009)

*schubs*
aus aktuellem anlass!


----------



## Frischtot (20. Februar 2009)

*Schubs* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Februar 2009)

*mitschubs*

Ihr seid mir sympathisch :>


----------



## MrPhoenix (21. Februar 2009)

*sniff* ihr seid so lieb.
/hug!


----------



## MrPhoenix (24. Februar 2009)

/shameless self-bump!


----------



## Skyrar (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bump with Smiley!


----------



## MrPhoenix (1. April 2009)

VALHAALAA!


----------



## MrPhoenix (5. April 2009)

/shameful self-bump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

